# Arborists needed in Australia



## Paton (May 1, 2012)

Positions open for certified climbers. Large well established tree care company.
Great rates of pay, Accomodation available, Sponsored visa.
Full Time Positions in an ever expanding business.

PM for further details.


----------



## ursorox (May 7, 2012)

I sent you a PM


----------



## Earlthesquirrel (May 22, 2012)

*Hello...Anybody there?*

I sent you a message also. Is this posting still valid?


----------



## rebmit67 (May 22, 2012)

A phone number would be great .twenty years climbing .love to travel cant wait to talk ...thanks... timber


----------



## Paton (May 28, 2012)

Earlthesquirrel said:


> I sent you a message also. Is this posting still valid?



Please email Resume to [email protected]


----------

